# לחוצת חתונה או הגיונית?



## abcdefg34 (4/3/13)

לחוצת חתונה או הגיונית? 
היי בנות,

אשמח לייעוץ...אין לי כל כך לאן לפנות והנושא הזה בוער בראשי כבר זמן רב.

אני נמצאת עם בן זוגי כבר כמעט שנתיים. גרים יחד כל הזמן הזה וניתן לומר שמדובר במידה רבה בנישואין אזרחיים - חלוקת עבודה  בבישולים, נקיונות,, כביסות, הוצאות משותפות, הווי משותף, תוכניות משותפות לעתיד וכו'.

מדובר בזוגיות שמביאה לי (ואני מקווה שגם לו) הרבה אושר ואור לחיים, אנחנו באמת אוהבים אחד את השנייה אין על כך ספק בליבי, והוא לגמרי האיש שאיתו ארצה לחלוק את חיי.

א-ב-ל

עברו שנתיים של מגורים משותפים (אגב מכירים הרבה יותר שנים מזה כידידים), הוא בן 31, אני בת 27.
הנושא אפילו לא עלה על הפרק, אפילו לא בדיבור עקיף או ברמיזה, כלום.

אני מרגישה בכל גופי שאני חייבת לדבר איתו על זה, מרגישה שאחרי שנתיים משהו צריך היה כבר לזוז לכיוון רציני יותר. בתפיסת החיים שלי אני לא אוהבת את הדחיינות הזאת ל"אחר כך", אחרי ההצעה יש לא מעט חודשי המתנה לאירוע עצמו, והחיים עוברים, והזמן עובר, והאמת לא ברור לי ממש למה אני מחכה?
כן המצב הכלכלי שלנו לא מזהיר, כי אני סטודנטית שנה ג' והוא רק התחיל לעבור במקצוע אחרי הלימודים, אבל שוב, אחרי הצעה יש לא מעט זמן לחסוך. ואני גם לא חושקת בשום אירוע מפואר, אני בסך הכל רוצה לדעת שהאדם שאיתו אני חיה, האדם שאני אוהבת, האדם שאני חולקת איתו את חיי לא יגרור אותי עוד שנה-שנתיים בהמתנה...

מצד שני, כמו כל בחורה, אני לא רוצה להיראות אובססיבית, לחוצה ולהציב לו במילים שלי אפילו רמז לאולטימטום (יש לו לא מעט חברים שבנות הזוג שלהם נוהגות בדרך הזו). אבל אני מרגישה שאני לא אתן לעצמי את הכבוד המגיע לי אם אני לא אשוחח איתו על העניין. חשוב לי להבהיר, לא עצם החתונה מרגשת אותי, מבחינתי שזה יהיה בקפריסין עם שמלת שיפון מהמשביר ורגליים יחפות, ואני גם לא צריכה חותמת במשרד הפנים - אני פשוט מרגישה לאחרונה שהחיים שלי בהמתנה ללא התקדמות או רמז להתקדמות לכיוון רציני יותר. 

האם לדבר על זה? או שכל סוג של העלאת הנושא יתפרשו כלחץ בכל מקרה? איך פותרים את התחושות האלה בלי לדבר?

אשמח לעצה, טיפ, כל דבר...

תודה!


----------



## פשוט בחורה (4/3/13)

אני אחרי 8 חודשים אמרתי לבן זוגי 
מתי אנחנו מתחתנים .. הוא אמר לי לסתום ולהמתין בסבלנות
כשהגענו לשנה וחצי .. אמרתי לו " שעברה שנה וחצי ואין לי זמן לבזבז עליו , ככה שאו ש" זה זה " או שנפרדים "...( כן , היה ריב , היה בכי )
קיצר עוד 3 חודשים אנחנו מתחתנים בעז"ה
אני לא הייתי לחוצת חתונה ( אני באה מבית דתי ובחברה שלי להתחתן בגיל צעיר זה מאוד מקובל , מה  שתמיד אמרתי לבחור שלי שאם הייתי רוצה להתחתן עוד קודם הייתי עושה את זה ,לכן כשיצאתי עם הבן זוג שלי הבהרתי לו ישר שאני לא אהיה איתו בשביל " להעביר את הזמן " 

אני הייתי אומרת לחבר שלי כל הזמן דברים עקיפים כמו אם הייתי רואה בעיתון טבעת - אז הייתי אומרת לו מה דעתי , אם היינו בחתונות , ליד חברים עם ילדים -קיצר כל הזמן לדבר 
אבל בנינו 
אין כזה דבר "בלי דיבורים" - את רוצה שהוא יבין שאת רוצה להתחתן - פשוט תגידי לו ישירות שאת חושבת שהגיע הזמן למסד את הקשר ברצינות ומה דעתו על כך..
נכון זה מפחיד , אבל לפחות את יודעת איפה את עומדת


----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)




----------



## RegiKo (4/3/13)

ומה יקרה אם... 
אם הוא יגיד לך שהוא לא מוכן כרגע וזה עלול לקחת שנה שנתיים?
את צריכה לשאול את עצמך למה בעצם את רוצה להפוך את זה לפורמאלי? 
לא עדיף לחכות קצת עד שהמצב הכלכלי יהיה יותר טוב ואז להתחתן (גם מתוך מחשבה שכנראה תרצו ילדים)?


----------



## שלי 78 (4/3/13)

ומה יקרה אם הוא לא? 
אני בצד שזה קרה לה. הכרנו לפני שלוש שנים, נפרדנו לפני קצת יותר משנה. מהרגע הראשון הצהרתי שהכוונות שלי רציניות. באמצע שנות השלושים לא מחכים תשע שנים לאף אחד. היה נעים, היה נחמד, היו תקופות מעולות והיתה את הפעם ההיא שלחצתי עליו לעזוב את בית הוריו שלדעתי, זה עניין של זמן עד שיום אחד הם יקומו ויגלו שכל הקירות קרסו. הוא עזב, חתם על חוזה לבד, בלי שאראה את הדירה, באזור בארץ שאין לי מה לעשות בו, במקום שאין לי בו חברים ובדירה שהתגלתה כרעה מאוד ובתור אחת שעברה קרוב לעשר דירות בחייה ויש לה למה להשוות, הדירה שלו היתה גרועה כמעט כמו בית הוריו, רק דירה ולא בית פרטי. וזה אדם עם כסף, שבחר לחיות הכי זול, גם במחיר של נוחות. כבר לא ידעתי מה רציתי: חתונה כדי שתהייה לי יותר השפעה על הבחור או להשתחרר מהקשר הזה שהרגיש לי לא טוב פיזית. התחלתי להיות חולה רק מלראות את הבית, מהמחשבה על עוד סופשבוע איתו, שבו אהיה מתוסכלת ואחכה למה? 

נפרדנו והיה רע. קחי בחשבון שיכול להיות שהוא יאמר לך שהוא עכשיו במקום אחר ממך בחיים ושאת תצטרכי להחליט אם את מחכה לו או שאת ממשיכה בחייך. גם לך יש מילה בקשר הזה. לתת לו להחליט זו בחירה מודעת לוותר על הכוח שלך ולתת למישהו אחר לשלוט בך. 

היום לא רק שזה לא יקרה, היום אני יודעת מה, איך לשאול ואיך לגרום לבחורים שלא מתאימים להיעלם, בלי לריב איתם, כי אם מהבנה הדדית שאנחנו לא מתאימים כרגע . וכן, אני לחוצת חתונה, אבל כבת להורים גרושים וכמי שרואה מסביבה אנשים נשואים לא באושר חשוב לי להיות לא רק נשואה, אלא נשואה באושר ואהבה.


----------



## Lady In Blues (4/3/13)

סוגיה קשה... 
דוגרי, וזה סובייקטיבי לחלוטין לתחושות שלי, לא הייתי מעלה את זה.
לא את השורש ח.ת.ן, בכל אופן. 

כן הייתי מנסה לברר בעדינות אם הוא רציני באותה מידה כמוך, אם הוא רואה איתך חיים משותפים.
אם כן- מה זה משנה טבעת או לא?

יש דרכים קלילות יותר להעלות את זה. "וואו, דודה שלי עולה לי על העצבים. אם עוד פעם אחת היא תשאל מתי אנחנו מתחתנים אני..." ומשם דיי קל לגלוש לנושא הזה ברצינות.


----------



## abcdefg34 (4/3/13)

אוקי, אז... 
ז"א להשאיר את עצמי במצב המתנה סבלני עד אשר הוא יהיה מוכן ובשל?


----------



## nino15 (4/3/13)

ומה אני אגיד אחרי 9 שנים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היינו ביחד 9 שנים לפני החתונה (מהצבא). אמנם היינו צעירים יותר, אבל עדיין חיינו ביחד וכמו שכתבת ניהלנו משק בית משותף.
דיברנו כמה פעמים על חתונה (כלומר, נושא השיחה עלה), אבל היה לו מחסום פסיכולוגי על העניין (דברים שקשורים למשפחה שלו) והחלטתי לא ללחוץ. והנה, בסוף זה קרה! עם הצעת נישואין בחו"ל וטבעת "לפי הספר".

אני מאוד נגד אולטימטום. לפי דעתי זה מעשה קצת כוחני. מה שכן, אני בעד לדבר על הנושא. נסי להעלות את זה בעדינות ולראות איך הוא מגיב. מה הוא חושב על העתיד שלכם ביחד, האם יש לו משהו נגד חתונה באופן כללי (הורים גרושים או משהו כזה). נסי לגשש ולראות איך הוא רואה את החתונה שלו, האם הוא מרגיש שיש לכם עתיד.
לפעמים יש סיבות עמוקות יותר לחוסר רצון להתחתן, מעבר לאהבה שלכם. ואני בטוחה שהוא אוהב אותך. 

ומעבר לחתונה נראה לי שמה שמפריע לך יותר זה חוסר הוודאות - אז פשוט תשאלו אותו. בלי אולטימטום.


----------



## Bobbachka (4/3/13)

גם אצלנו היה סיפור דומה, רק תקופה של 7 שנים.


----------



## ronitvas (5/3/13)

מסכימה! 
אני נגד הצבות אולטימטומים, אבל בהחלט טוענת שחובה לדון בדברים, כמו שבזוגיות דנים על כל מיני דברים - המשך הזוגיות ולאן זה מוביל הוא גם נושא שצריך להתדיין עליו ולדון בו.


----------



## Shmutzi (4/3/13)

לא הייתי במצב כזה 
אבל ממה שנראה לי, לפחות מבחינת ההגיון, הוא שאם את רוצה לבלות את שארית חייך עם האדם הזה את צריכה להרגיש נוח לשתף אותו בלבטים שלך במיוחד אם אלו כוללים אותו.
זה לא חייב לבוא בצורת אולטימטום (רצוי שלא בעיני) אלא פשוט כשיחה גלויה של שיתוף ולהבין איפה אתם עומדים. לדבר על הדברים האלה יכול גם להוריד ממך את הלחץ ואולי אפילו תופתעי לטובה מהתגובה שלו.
בכל מקרה, זה משהו שנראה לי שעדיף לדעת עכשיו במיוחד אם את מרגישה שהחיים שלך תקועים וחתונה יכולה לקדם אותם. 

אגב, אם לא היית אומרת שהחיים שלך בהמתנה, הייתי פשוט מציעה לך להנות מהקשר שלכם, מהביחד ולא לחשוב על הצעד הזה, וגם אם הוא נעשה בכיוון של להביא ילדים - גם את זה אפשר בלי חותמת.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (4/3/13)

כזה בדיוק פלוס תוספות 
שמוצי בזמן האחרון את קולעת לי בול למה שאני רוצה להגיד


ומדגישה שוב חזק חזק את השורה הראשונה שלה

טוב נו. אני אוסיף משלי:
אצלי זה תמיד טוטאלי. אני אם אחרי חצי שנה לא רואה את עצמי מתחתנת עם הבנאדם (לא בהכרח באותו יום אלא רואה את צעמי בעתיד מקימה איתו בית במשותף) אז משהו נראה לי מוזר. עם כל בני הזוג שלי, אצל כולם הזוגיות נמשכה שנה ומעלה, ותמיד עיניין החתונה עלה על הפרק בשלב מסוים,] והזוגיות תמיד נגמרה בגלל דברים שבכלל לא קשורים לנושא הזה.
אם את תגידי לו יש כמה אופציות:
1. יגיד לך "וואלה כפרה זה בראש שלי גם"- אחלה בחלה וולקאם טו דה קלאב
2. יגיד לך תני לי עוד שנתיים- את תצטרכי להרים גבות ולעשות עם עצמך חושבים לאן הרוח נושבת. אם את אומרת שאת לא רוצה להביא ילד מחר ולא אכפת לך הרשמיות אלא רק הצהרת הכוונות- תעבירי ותהני מהקשר
3. אני בכלל לא יודע- היוש ביוש ושלום על ישראל. אם בנאדם חי איתך שנתיים ועדיין לא יודע אם זה רציני אז יש בעיות מחויבות שצריך לפתור לפני החתונה. 

בהצלחה.
ותעלי את זה.
אם לא תעלי את זה זה ירחפ לך תמיד מעל הראש ויעיב על המערכת יחסים. כמו להסתיר משהו. זה יעשה לך מועקה, ואז תתחילו לריב בקטנות, ואז תריבו בגודלות, ואז תגידי לו למה אתה לא מתחתן איתי ואז הוא יגיד לך "תראי כמה אנחנו רבים איך את רוצה להתחתן". מעין נבואה שמגשימה את עצמה לצד הלא נכון.


----------



## Shmutzi (5/3/13)

אני אוהבת מנגו! 
גם את החצופים שבהם


----------



## gilguliti (4/3/13)

אני בעד לדבר אבל בעדינות 
לדעתי תקשורת ודיבור על מצוקות וקשיים היא אחד הבסיסים הכי מהותיים שעליהם נבנית הזוגיות (כמו שנכתב פה לא מעט בזמן האחרון),
והמקרה הזה לא שונה, אני חושבת שבזוגיות צריך לפתח יכולת לדבר גם על דברים קשים ורגישים.
אני גם הייתי במקום שבו את נמצאת, ומנסיון, לצבור את זה בתוכך בלי להוציא יכול לעשות לא טוב למערכת היחסים, מתח, לחץ ומרמור (עליו, שהוא לא מתקדם) לא נשארים רק בתחום הזה אלא עלולים לזלוג לשאר תחומי החיים.
אני אומרת את זה מנסיון, אצלנו הדברים התיישרו רק אחרי לא מעט שיחות. בסופו של דבר אני אמנם חיכיתי לו לא מעט אבל הוא ידע שזה המצב, בלי לחץ ואולטימטומים (אני מאד לא אוהבת את הגישה הזו) אלא פשוט אני הייתי מוכנה והוא עוד לא, אז חיכיתי אבל הוא ידע שאני לא אחכה עד אינסוף, אמנם לא דיברנו על זה (אחרי שלב ליבון הסוגיה שהיה לא קל בלשון המעטה) אבל שנינו ידענו מה העמדה של כל אחד וזה איפשר (לי) את זמן ההמתנה הזה (הוא פשוט היה צריך עוד זמן להבשיל, ואצל הרבה גברים זה ככה, הם כן רוצים אבל לוקח להם יותר זמן לקבל ההחלטה).
אני חושבת שכן להעלות את זה בעדינות, או להתחיל בהומור, כמו שהוצע פה.
להסביר לו את עמדתך, חשוב שהוא יידע, אם מעולם לא דיברתם על זה אולי הוא בכלל לא מודע למידה בה הנושא מעסיק אותך. חשוב ליישר קו.
אולי הוא לא יידע לענות מיד וזה בסדר, שיחשוב לו על זה, אבל כן חשוב לדעתי א. שהוא יידע מה עמדתך. ב. שהנושא יהיה קיים על סדר היום, נוכח בזוגיות ולא רק בתוך הראש שלך.


----------



## yaelikv (4/3/13)

שלום לך. 
אני מאמינה שתמיד אפשר וצריך לדבר על הכל.
אם לך חתונה חשובה זה בסדר גמור לבוא ולומר "אני רוצה לקדם את הקשר לכיוון חתונה" - ולראות לאן השיחה מתפתחת.

את צריכה לשאול את עצמך מה את מחפשת לברר- האם הוא בעניין כמוך? לברר מתי תתחתנו? לברר האם הוא בכלל מעוניין בחתונה?

וסתם הערת אגב: "כמו כל בחורה אני לא רוצה להיראות אובססיבית".. 
אנחנו צריכות לשנות גישה כלפי עצמנו  אם הבחור שאיתך יחשוב שאת אובססיבית ולחוצה כמו "בחורה"... וואלה אני לא הייתי מתלהבת מזה...


----------



## yaelikv (4/3/13)

אצלנו אגב זה היה הפוך. אני לא הרגשתי צורך 
להתחתן ובן הזוג הוא זה שהעלה את הנושא, לא באופן ישיר, אבל כן באופן עקיף. אם זה בחתונות של חברים, או בשיחות של תוכניות לעתיד...
אני תמיד אמרתי לו שחתונה בעיניי זה דבר מיותר ושאני לא מבינה את הקטע.
אז אחרי 7 שנים הרגשתי בערך מוכנה להתחתן, למרות שעד עכשיו אני מרגישה שזה די מיותר. כן הבנתי שחשובה לו הפורמליות ולכן החלטתי ללכת על זה.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (4/3/13)

אצלנו זה הגיע אחרי 7.5 שנים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יכולה להבין את ההרגשה שלך, גם אצלי זה היה יותר עניין של הצהרת כוונות מאשר החתונה עצמה (האירוע).

מה שעניין אותי זו ההבטחה לעתיד משותף ושלא אגיע לגיל מסויים ואבין שזה לא הולך לשום מקום...

אבל לא הצבתי אולטימטום מהסיבה הפשוטה - אני לא רוצה לגרום למישהו להתחתן איתי מתוך לחץ, אני רוצה שזה יגיע כשהוא יהיה שלם עם עצמו ויבין שהוא באמת רוצה שנתחתן.
אני לא חושבת שלחץ זה משהו שתורם לקשר.

מצד שני, את יכולה לזרוק הערות שיגרמו להגיע לשיחה בנושא.
(או שבפעם הבאה שתיפגשו עם חברים קרובים ותלכי לרגע, הם ישאלו אותו על הנושא, אם יש לו מחשבות על חתונה וכו'..).


----------



## DDN (4/3/13)

בתור גבר 
אודה ואומר שלפעמים אנחנו צריכים את ה"דחיפה" הזו. 
אני מכיר את ארוסתי שנה וחודשיים. עברנו לגור ביחד אחרי כמעט חמישה חודשי היכרות. 
ידענו שזה מוביל לחתונה, שנינו רצינו, אבל היה לי נוח עם ה"שגרה".
היה לנו לוח זמנים מתוכנן, ומתישהו היא זרקה ככה באגב שאני צריך להציע כדי להתחיל להזיז את הלו"ז שלנו. 
היא שכחה מהשיחה הזו, ואני הצעתי לה בעיתוי שהיא פחות ציפתה לזה (כחודש אחרי השיחה)

אני מרגיש שאם לא הייתי מקבל את ה"דחיפה" הזו, הייתי מושך את זה עוד קצת.


----------



## shira3121 (4/3/13)

אין מה לעשות, תצטרכי לדבר איתו בצורה בוגרת 
או לרמוז לו ןלראות איך הוא מגיב או להישאר בחוסר מודעות. הדהר הנכון והבוגר לעשות זה לומר לו שהיית רוצה לדעת האם הוא רואה אתכם ביחד לטווח הרחוק ומתי הוא חושב שירצה ילדים. אני לא עשיתי משהו כזה אלא זרקתי רמזים עבים כפיל על זה שכל החברות שלי נשואות ורק אני לא ושבגלגול הבא כשניפגש אני אהיה הגבר והוא האשה ואז אני לא אציע לו והוא יראה מה זה. דרך אגב אצלינו הוא היה סטודנט שנה שלישית כשהוא הציע והוא יכל לחיות בלי להתחתן עוד כמה שנים אבל הוא ראה כמה זה חשוב לי ולכן הוא עשה את "הגסטה"
*** ולמה הגסטה במרכאות? כי זה כל כך מגוחך שגברים מפחדים להתחייב ולאבד את החופש שלהם אבל אנחנו אלו שמאבדות את החופש ומשלמות את המחיר על הקמת המשפחה, אני ויתרתי על לרוץ, לאכול את מה שבא לי , הגוף הרזה שהיה לי הלך ואני מקלידה את ההודעה ביד אחת כי אני מחזיקה את התינוק שלי ביד השניה אבל זה כבר לא קשור לשאלתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז לענינינו- גבר שבאמת אוהב מישהי ירצה להתחתן איתה אבל רוב הגברים לא מציעים ספונטנית אלא אחרי רמזים ושיחות במקרה הטוב ואולטימטומים במקרה הפחות טוב ולכן עזבי את החלומות על הצעה רומנטית שמגיעה משום מקום ודברי איתו.


----------



## RegiKo (4/3/13)

אנחנו משלמות את המחיר??? 
קודם כל אין שום סיבה לותר על ריצה/גוף רזה (בהריון בריא לא אמורים לעלות יותר מ12 ק"ג בערך).
ומאוד כואב לי שאת רואה בחיי הנישואין שלך ובילד שלך "תשלום מחיר".
אם את רואה בהצעת נישואין "ג'סטה" שהגבר עושה לאישה אז כנראה יש כאן איזושהי בעיה...
ובאמת חבל לי על מישהי שצריכה להציב אולטימטום לגבר שלה על מנת שיואיל בטובו להתחתן איתה.


----------



## niki111 (4/3/13)

לא צריך לכעוס... 
קודם כל, גם אני בהריון וכמעט לכל החברות שלי יש ילדים וכמות החברות שאני מכירה שעלו את מה "שאמורים" לעלות בהריון מסתכמת בחברה אחת (שהייתה רזה מאד מאד לפני כן) וכל השאר, לפחות שתים עשרה עלו הרבה יותר ממה שאמור. זה לא כל כך קל. אני לא יודעת אם עברת הריון אבל את תראי. שמה שכתוב בספר ומה שהגוף שלך דורש ממך , אם זה כדי להפיג בחילות בהתחלה (לחם, המון לחם) ואם מתוך רעב אמיתי ומתמשך אחר כך, זה לא כל כך הולך לפי הספר. 
גם נשים שחוזרות לגוף רזה אחרי לידה, מלבד יחידות סגולה ברות מזל, עושות את זה עם המון מאמץ מה שמאד קשה לעשות מיד בהתחלה כשהתינוק מאד קטן ורוב המאמצים- כולל חוסר שינה וכו' מופנים אליו.  גם זמן לחזור לפעילות גופנית, קשה קשה קשה מאד. 
שלא לדבר על שינויים אחרים בגוף, בחזה, סימני מתיחה, כאבי גב, שיער שנושר. 

ובכל זאת נדמה לי שהבחורה שלה הגבת אמרה "משלמת את המחיר" בחצי צחוק. צחוק עייף של אימהות מתחילות למודות הריון ארוך. אני לא מכירה אותה אבל יכולה להבין את ההרגשה שמי שנושאת בנטל הגדול של הרחבת המשפחה היא האישה. זה לא מחיר והילד שווה את זה ועושים את זה באהבה אבל מרוויחים ביושר את הזכות להתבדח על זה מידי פעם...

ואל תשפטי גם את מי שצריכה להציב אולטימטום לגבר שלה. למזלי אהובי הציע ולא הייתי צריכה להכנס לסרטים בגלל זה. אבל בסופו של יום מה זה אולטימטום, זה הבעת מצוקה. זה בלבול. זה אומר "רע לי, המצב לא טוב לי ואם הוא לא משתנה אני הולכת". נכון שהמונח לא נשמע טוב אבל מה יותר טבעי להגיד, אם המצב לא משתנה, אני חושבת שאני לא יכולה להישאר כי זה פוגע בי?


בקיצור ובאופן כללי, אל תשפטי אף אדם לפני שתגיע למקומו ותהיי אסירת תודה שיש מקומות שלא היית צריכה להיות בהם.


----------



## RegiKo (4/3/13)

זאת דעתי 
כל החברות שלי עלו בדיוק את מה שאמורים בזמן ההריון וזה כי הן הקפידו לזוז וללכת ברגל ולא לטחון אוכל ללא אבחנה (אגב רוב הבנות אוהבות דליים של גלידות ובורקסים ולחם גם לפני ההריון).
אחת מהן חזרה למשקל שלה עוד לפני שהשתחררה מבית החולים. זה אפשרי פשוט צריך להשקיע.
ההמלצה לגבי המשקל בהריון באה ממחקרים רפואיים, אם לא מקפידים על המלצות הרופא קיימת גם סכנה לילד, אני מבינה שרוצים לטחון אבל צריך לחשוב לא רק על עצמך אלא גם על הבריאות.

ואם המצב רע ולא טוב לה, אז חתונה לא תפתור את זה...


----------



## shira3121 (4/3/13)

אם את מתעקשת אז ההמלצה היא 11-16 קילו 
למי שמתחילה ממשקל תקין. ולא שמעתי על אף עובר שניזוק גם אם האמא עלתה קצת יותר.


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

"האמא עלתה קצת יותר" 
עלייה מוגברת בהריון וכן משקל התחלתי גבוה של האם מעלים את הסיכון לסכרת הריון.
סכרת הריון גורמת לרשימה ארוחה של סיבוכים.
אז כן, חשוב לשמור על עלייה תקינה.


----------



## ronitvas (5/3/13)

לא משנה מה יגידו לך 
הריון משנה את הגוף!!!
אז אולי בילד ראשון חוזרים מהר לגזרה הקודמת, אבל אחר כך זה כבר ממש לא פשוט
רוב החברות שלי ממש לא שמנות, אפילו חלקן רזות מאווווווד (הלוואי עלייייי) אבל נהיה להן אגן יותר רחב (בכל זאת עברו 2-3-4 לידות) והבטנונת האופיינית לנשים ולדניות לא יורדת, גם לא בחדר כושר.
וכמו שאני תמיד אומרת לילדים - הכל צריך להיות במידה. לא להפריז לשום כיוון !!!

יש לי חברה שמאוד מקפידה על תזונה בריאה (זה מקצועה) והיא צוחקת על עצמה שהיא פאנאטית ושבסוף דווקא היא תמות מחסימת מעיים.... בקיצור, הכל במידה...


----------



## shira3121 (4/3/13)

כן, אנחנו משלמות את המחיר 
אני לא יודעת אם היית בהריון אבל בשליש הראשון הרוב מרגישות רע ולהישאר ערה אחרי 10 בערב נהיה משימה קשה אז זה לא שהייתי אמורה לוותר על לרוץ אבל לא הייתי מסוגלת פיזית,עברתי תוך חודש מלרוץ 8 ק"מ לבקושי להצליח ללכת 3 ק"מ. בחודשים המתקדמים זה גם לא כל כך אפשרי ואחרי הלידה זה גם לא כל כך מתאפשר. לגבי העליה במשקל גם אם לא עולים המון הבטן לא נשארת אותו הדבר, נשארים סימני מתיחה והחזה מאבד את הצורה שלו. אז כן הנשים משלמות מחיר הרבה יותר גדול על ההורות ואני אפילו לא מתחילה לדבר על קריירה.
לגבי הצעת הנישואים כגסטה הדגשתי שלא ההצעה היא גסטה אלא ההצעה יותר מוקדם ממה שהוא הרגיש צורך זו הגסטה ומה לעשות שאצל רוב הזוגות שנתקלתי בהם האשה רצתה להתחתן קודם וזה לא קרה כמו באגדות. אני לא מאמינה כשמישהי אומרת שהחבר שלה לא מתחתן איתה בגלל פחד ממחויבות. אם גבר אוהב מישהי הוא יתגבר על פחדיו ויתחתן איתה ולכן כתבתי שהיא צריכה לדבר איתו או לרמוז לו.
לגבי הנקודה האחרונה אני מסכימה איתך- זה אכן עצוב אם המצב מגיע לאולטימטום ואני לא יודעת מה הייתי עושה אם הייתי צריכה להגיע למצב כזה.


----------



## RegiKo (4/3/13)

אז ממש לא 
כל מי שאני מכירה שהביאה ילד לעולם, כולן אגב בשנה האחרונה, המשיכו עם הקריירה וכולן חזרו או כמעט חזרו לצורה שלהן לפני הלידה, זה עניין של רצון (וכמובן גנטיקה טובה גם תורמת).
אבל ללא קשר, לגבי חתונה, יש גם הרבה זוגות, אנחנו בינהם, שרוצים להתחתן באותו הזמן וכן ההצעה היא כמו באגדות.
ולא, לא הייתי צריכה ללחוץ והוא לא היה צריך להתפשר על "יותר מוקדם ממה שהוא הרגיש צורך".


----------



## עדי3592 (4/3/13)

יווו באמת? הכל כמו באגדות אצלכם?! תגידי... 
הוא בא על סוס לבן גם? ונכון שאת נסיכה? וכל בוקר הוא שם לך ורד ליד הכרית וכותב לך בפתק קטן "נסיכתי היקרה, אוהב אותך ואוהב עד אין קץ"?

ברור שנשים לא משלמות מחיר על זה שהן בהריון ויולדות. 
תראי, בימינו אנו כבר יודעים שגם גברים יולדים איתנו, הרי אומרים "שלום הורים יקרים, אנחנו בהריון". כלומר, גם הוא בהריון...
נו אז מה? מה היא כבר צריכה לעבור? לידה, בסדר...אז קצת כאבי תופת וגמרנו, אז תינוק יוצא משם, קצת דם, קצת תפרים...אפשר לחשוב...

ומה? טוב בגלל שאתם זוג מהאגדות אני מאמינה שהנסיך יקח גם 3 חודשי חופש מהעבודה ויהיה איתך בחופשת הלידה ויטפל איתך בנסיך הקטן...אבל רוב הגברים חוזרים לעבודה כמה ימים לאחר הלידה, וחייהם ממשיכים, שבעוד שלאישה החיים נעצרים...תראי...הכל תלוי ברצון, הריייי כשאת תלדי הנסיך הגדול ישמור על הנסיך הקטן ו3 ימים לאחר הלידה כבר תשובי למכון הכושר, אבל התינוקות של האנשים האחרים קצת קשים וגורמים לאמא להניק אותם ולהרדים אותם והם קצת מתישים אותן...הן גם מניקות אז יש להן תיאבון מוגבר, הן עייפות ומותשות, כי הן קמות בלילה. 
אני מאמינה שהנסיך הקטן שיהיה לך לא יקום בלילה, כי הוא תינוק מהאגדות. ובטח כשהוא יקום בעלך יקום אליו ויניק אותו ויתן לך לישון שינה ערבה, אבל רוב הבעלים חושבים שבגלל שהאישה בחופשת לידה והם עובדים אז נטל הקימה הלילה הוא לרוב שלהן...
אגב כמובן שהתינוקת מתישים את האמהות החלשות אופי או כאלה שיש להן בעל מגעיל כזה, שאת יודעת לא מציע להן נשואין כמו באגדות, או לא מרגיש מוכן...יש הרבה כאלה...יש נסיכים אבל, שבשנייה הראשונה שהם ראו את הבחורה הם חשבו "היא תהיה אישתי" ומאז רק חולמים להציע לה נישואין ולהתמסד, להביא מלא ילדים ולגור בוילה מול הים עם דשא גדול, 3 ילדים - בן בת בן וכלב לברדור.


----------



## RegiKo (5/3/13)

וואו המרמור.... 
לגבי הסוס הלבן והנסיכה לא... אבל כן עד היום אנחנו עושים אחד לשני הפתעות קטנות מדי פעם (ויש לנו פז"ם של כמעט 8 שנים).
ובואי אני אגלה לך סוד... אני עובדת בהיי טק ורוב הצוות שלי מורכב מנשים וכנראה שהנשים שלנו בצוות ממש פוריות כי לרובן יש מינימום 3 ילדים והן כולן חזרו לעבודה 
ואת יודעת מה? כן בעלי לעתיד הוא גבר מהחלומות, מהר מאוד היה ברור לשנינו שזהו זה, לכן הפגשנו בין ההורים כבר אחרי שנה והתחלנו לדבר על חתונה ממש ממש מזמן (זה בא משתי הכיוונים) ולא היה שום לחץ כי רצינו שאני אסיים את התואר ואמצא עבודה.
ואולי נשים לא חוזרות לחד"כ יום אחרי לידה, אבל פטנט אחר שחברה שלי עשתה, היא פשוט קנתה הליכון הביתה, הנה לך פתרון.


----------



## עדי3592 (5/3/13)

וואי אני כל כך מקנאה בך ובחברותייך 
ואני גם ממש ממורמרת... 

את יודעת? כשבחורה כל כך מהללת את הזוגיות שלה ואומרת שחבר שלה הוא "גבר מהחלומות" זה מריח קצת מסריח...

יש דברים שמרוב שהם כל כך טובים לא ממש בא לך לשתף את כל העולם.

אז את עובדת בהייטק, יש לך מלא חברות מושלמות, גבר מהחלומות, זוגיות מהחלומות (רק שאחרי 8 שנים התחתנתם, אני למשל לא ממש הייתי רוצה לחכות 8 שנים לחתונה ותואר זה לא פקטור לדעתי) גוף יפה אחרי לידה כתוצאה מהליכון - לידה שעדיין לא הייתה כן? בקיצור הכל מושלם בממלכת השלמות...

את יכולה להמשיך....

ואה אנחנו הבנות הממורמרות...שלא עושות הליכון לאחר הלידה...ולא חוזרות לעבודה בהייטק לאחר שהבאנו 3 ילדים שהמטפלת מטפלת בהם...


----------



## yulka303 (6/3/13)

מריח קצת מסריח? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אז איך היא אמורה לתאר 
בן זוג טוב? "סבבה פלוס"?


----------



## RegiKo (6/3/13)

כן 8 שנים נהדרות! 
אם היית חושבת קצת היית מבינה שזה גם קשור לגיל (אני בת 27 אז כן זה מאוד הגיוני להתחתן עכשיו ולא אחרי שנה כשהייתי בת 20).
ומה לעשות? כן יש לי גבר מהחלומות, ואם זה נראה לך מוזר שמישהי מתארת כך את הבן זוג שלה אז כדאי שתעשי בדק בית...
גוף יפה *אחרי לידה* מהליכון/הליכות, זה אפשרי בהחלט וכמו שהסברתי חברות שלי כבר ילדו והן לא עובדות בהיי טק ואחת מהן אפילו סטודנטית ועדיין מצליחה לשמור על עצמה.

ולגבי העבודה, שמעי הילד צריך לאכול וצריך להלביש אותו, וכל עוד אנחנו לא חרדים ולא מקבלים משכורת מהמדינה, אז כן, צריך לעבוד.


----------



## shira3121 (4/3/13)

אז אני ממש שמחה לשמוע שאצלך ואצל חברותיך 
הכל מושלם. אבל אצל הרבה האנשים (גם לפי השרשור וגם לפי מה שנתקלתי בו) האשה מוכנה לפני הגבר, עולים במשקל בהריון יותר מ11 קילו והילדים חולים ונחשי מי בדרך כלל יוצא לקחת אותם.
אבל עזבי את זה, החוסר שינה גורם לי להיות נרגנת. כל מה שאני אומרת זה שלא היתי מתנגדת להנות מההורות בלי להיות זו שנכנסת להריון ויולדת- משהו שהגברים נהנים ממנו ועדיין הם אלו שבדרך כלל מפחדים ממחויבות.


----------



## עדי3592 (5/3/13)

נכון, יש דברים שאי אפשר להתווכח איתם 
אישה שחוזרת לקריירה שלה בדיוק כמו לפני ההריון זה דבר לא נפוץ. כי אי אפשר לעשות יותר שעות נוספות ולעבוד עד 8 בערב. כלומר, אפשר אבל נורא בא לך להיות עם הילד. אפשר לחזור לקריירה אם זו לא באמת קריירה, אלא סתם עבודה של כמה שעות עם שכר לא ממש גבוה אז סבבה לחזור לאותה משרה. 

ולגביי מוכנות הגבר לנישואין, רובם באמת מוכנים לאחר האישה ויש לכך הסבר פיזיולוגי לדעתי - גבר יכול להביא ילד בלי בעיות בגיל 50 אישה לא. גם בגיל 40 ולכן הזמן פה פחות משחק תפקיד, וזה גם הבניה תרבותית. האמת היא ואת זה אני אספר לך בסוד, שגבר שמתגוסס לנישואין הוא בד"כ לא ממש חתיך וגם לא ממש גברי....


----------



## ronitvas (5/3/13)

הכל עניין של בחירות וויתורים 
לצערי, בימינו אנו, שני הדברים לא יכולים לעמוד בכפיפה אחת ובאותו סדר עדיפויות וחשיבות.
אשה שבוחרת לשים את החשיבות על ניהול הבית מוותרת על הקריירה במידה כזאת או אחרת 
אישה שבוחרת לשים את החשיבות על הקריירה מוותרת על ניהול הבית במידה כזאת או אחרת
אין בכוונתי לשפוט אף אחד. כל אחת עושה את הבחירות שלה ואני מקווה שהיא שלמה איתן וטוב לה.
אני את הבחירות שלי עשיתי וטוב לי איתן, כרגע. יכול להיות שהמערך ישתנה בעתיד ואחליט לשנות את סדרי העדיפויות.
מקווה שיהיה לי הכוח, האומץ והאפשרות לשנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש מעט מאוד משפחות שהבעל תופס פיקוד על הבית, ברוב המקרים האשה היא זאת שעושה את השינוי הגדול!


----------



## dify (4/3/13)

תקשורת... 
קודם כל אם אתם אוהבים והכל בינכם טוב, אז מה הבעיה פשוט לבוא ולדבר איתו על זה? הוא לא אמור להיבהל מזה שאת רוצה לחיות איתו לשארית חייו, הוא אמור להיות מבסוט ולחשוב שזה גם מה שהוא רוצה.. הלא מי שבאמת אוהב רוצה להישאר יחד 

2013, אין סיבה שההחלטה על חתונה תהיה חד צדדית ולא החלטה משותפת של שני הצדדים... אז פשוט לבוא לדבר על זה דוגרי, כמו על כל החלטה משותפת שעושים ל*חיים משותפים* בדיוק כמו שאת לא תחליטי באופן חד צדדי אם ומתי להביא ילדים וכך הלאה.. או איפה ומתי לקנות דירה... אלו החלטות זוגיות.


מצד שני, אם את פוחדת לבוא ולהגיד לו את זה, יתכן שאת פוחדת לשמוע שבניגוד אליך הוא לא בטוח שהוא רוצה להתחייב להישאר לחיות איתך לתמיד... לצערי ממש לאחרונה זוג חברים שלנו נפרד, ואני מודה שלא יכולתי להבין את הבחור (שהוא הצד שלנו במקור), שהיה עם הבחורה כל כך הרבה זמן, כשנוא יודע במפורש שהוא לא מעוניין להמשיך הלאה (הוא אומר את זה היום במפורש) בזמן שהוא ידע שהיא מתכננת חתונה (למרות שהיא לא אמרה ולא לחצה אבל זה היה מאד מאד ברור איפה היא עומדת בעניין). אז לעזאזל למה לא אמרת לה כלום??? הרי ידעת! חבל שהיא לא פתחה את זה הרבה קודם! זה היה חוסך לה הרבה אשליות והרבה עוגמת נפש, בכל מקרה, גם כשהיא התאפקה לא ללחוץ, עדיין בתוצאה הסופית הוא לא היה מעוניין בכל החבילה. נקודה.






מצד שני,
א-ח-ר-י שתדברי איתו.. תקשיבי לו ותדעי באמת מה הוא מ-ר-ג-י-ש, קחי בחשבון, שטקס החתונה הוא סתם אקט סימלי, שום דבר. אנשים ממשיכים להיות לא בטוחים אחריו, מתחרטים אחריו, בוגדים אחריו, מתגרשים אחריו.. כלומר המטרה האמיתית שלך היא לא עצם טקס החתונה, המטרה האמיתית שלך זה לדעת שהאיש הזה באמת רוצה לחיות איתך ואוהב אותך ונמצא איתך מבחירה ומאושר שלו ולא משום סיבה אחרת. אתם יכולים לחיות חיים שלמים ללא טקס נישואין בכלל ולחיות טוב (ראי יזהר אשדות ואלונה קימחי שחיים יחד כבר עשרות שנים, הורים לילד, ללא נישואים. כנ"ל גולדי הון וקורט ראסל, עשרות שנים של זוגיות וילד משותף ללא טקס נישואין). 
במילים אחרות, השאלה הנכונה היא לא האם הוא מציע נישואין, אלא האם האם את חוששת שזה שהוא לא מציע משקף איזשהו "חי את הרגע, לא מתחייב לעתיד" מצידו. אם זה המצב, אני לא הייתי מחכה בכלל ופותחת את העניין, חבל לחכות עוד שנתיים ורק אז לקבל את התשובה ממנה את פוחדת... ואם הוא כן מחוייב ורוצה אותך לתמיד ואומר את זה מכל הלב, אז האירוע עצמו הוא לא החלק החשוב, החשוב זה שאתם מאושרים יחד ורוצים יחד להישאר.


----------



## פרילי 86 (4/3/13)

אחרי יותר מחודש תמיד דיברנו על חתונה 
במקרה שלי, כל בחור שיצאתי איתו יותר מחודש, עלה כנושא גם חתונה, גם ילדים. היה אחד שדיברנו על ילדים כבר בדייט הראשון (לא בהקשר של הילדים המשותפים שלנו, אלא כמה אני רוצה, כמה הוא רוצה, כמה אחים יש לנו,  איזה מוזר זה ילדים בת"א...). רק עם שניים באמת חשבתי להתחתן (ועם השני אני מתחתנת בספטמבר), אבל זה מין עניין שנמצא לי בראש, אז אני מדברת עליו, כמו כל נושא אחר. נראה לי גם שכשזה מגיע ככה, אז אין סיבה ללחץ.
בקיצור, הגיע הזמן להתקדם לשנות האלפיים, לקחת אחריות על החיים שלך, ולא להשאיר החלטה כל כך חשובה- המשך החיים הזוגיים שלך- למישהו אחר.
זו החלטה של שניכם, שניכם צריכים להסכים ולהחליט עליה כדי שתקרה.
פשוט תדברי איתו, בלי רמזים ובלי עניינים. נראה לי הכי לגיטימי שתבינו יחד מה אתם מתכננים הלאה בהמשך החיים.
בהצלחה


----------



## Section (4/3/13)

עזבי חתונה, מה עם כל השאר? 
חתונה זו רק תחנה אחת בחיים המשותפים.
האם אתם מדברים על חייכם המשותפים בהמשך הדרך?
איפה תגורו? (עיר / מושב / לא משנה)
האם מישהו מכם רוצה אולי לעשות תואר שני בחו"ל? או אולי רילוקיישן ממקום העבודה?
כמה ילדים הייתם רוצים?
ועוד מלא מלא שאלות שלדעתי כדי לשאול לפני החתונה..


----------



## Section (4/3/13)

*כדאי


----------



## רגע33 (4/3/13)

קצת שינוי גישה לפחות פסיביות ושמרנות תעזור לך 
למה בימינו אישה צריכה לשבת ולחכות ולחכות ולחכות עד ש"יציעו" לה? אצלנו לא היתה שום הצעה בומבסטית, אלא החלטה משותפת במהלך שיחה. כל הרמזים והמשחקים האלה זה בעיני מיותר . אם את ממש ממש חייבת הצעה - אז תהיי את זו שתציע לו ואם הוא לא יברח בצרחות כנראה שהוא רואה את העתיד שלכם יחד.


----------



## elena20 (5/3/13)

התגובה הכי קולעת, גם לנו לא הייתה 
שום "הצעה" (אם כי טכנית הוא שאל "טוב, אז את רוצה שנתחתן כבר השנה?")
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  כבר כתבתי אין ספור פעמים מה אני חושבת על כל ההצעות נישואין האלה שרובן לא באמת הצעות, אלא הסכמה של גבר אחרי שהאישה לחצה מספיק זמן ובדרך כלל גם עם טבעת שהאישה כבר בחרה מראש, אבל העיקר שזו "הפתעה"


----------



## yulka303 (5/3/13)




----------



## Forest Girl (5/3/13)




----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

מפי "לחוצת חתונה" 
ולמה במרכאות? כי אני לא לחוצת חתונה, אני לחוצת התקדמות.
אנחנו יחד 3.5 שנים מגיל 25.
כבר אחרי שנה אמרתי לו שאני כבר החלטתי שאיתו אני רוצה לחיות ומבחינתי אפשר להתחתן.
עברה שנה, ועוד שנה, ואני כבר הבנתי שיש לי עסק עם מעופף.

אין לו בעיה להתחתן, אבל לא עכשיו.
מה לא עכשיו?? אז מתי?? 
מתוך החישוב של הצעה+חתונה+להיכנס להריון (טפו טפו) הבנתי שאני לא מחכה עד גיל 30 להצעה. פשוט לא.

בחודשים שלפני ההצעה כבר נהייתי ממש בלחץ. אם אתה לא רוצה להתחתן אחרי 3 שנים ביחד מתוכם שנה שגרים, אז מתי? 
מה ישתנה עוד שנתיים?

יצא ששבוע לפני ההצעה עשיתי לו שיחת דמעות וממש הסברתי לו את הקושי שלי בלהישאר באויר.

ובסוף הוא הציע.

אולטימטום? גרמתי לו להבין שאני סופר אטרקטיבית ואין לי בעיה למצוא בחור בוגר יותר. תקראו לזה איך שתרצו.

אני מתה עליו ובטח שהיום יותר! אבל מנסיוני- אהבה זה לא הכל..

ושלא יראה כאילו הייתי ככה בקלות קמה והולכת. הוא בנאדם מקסים והוא מרגש אותי כל יום מחדש. ואני שמחה מאוד שאנחנו מתחתנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהצלחה


----------



## coffeetoffy (4/3/13)

אני איתך.. 
אנחנו הכרנו בעבודה ומיד שינינו את כל המשמרות שלנו כך שנתחיל יחד ונסיים יחד, והתחלנו לישון אחד אצל השניה עד המעבר למגורים משותפים. לא יצא לנו להפרד ליותר משני לילות ברצף (וגם זה רק בכיפור). עברנו ךגור יחד אחרי עשרה חודשים, ואחרי שנה ללוס של מגורים משותפים כבר ממש הציק לי שהוא מחכה. למה אתה מחכה בדיוק? 

כן הנחתי אולטימטום על השולחן אבל שנינו יודעים שלא הייתי עוזבת. איפה אני אמצא עוד מישהו שיסבול את הנדנודים שלי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני לא יודעת אם יש טעם שתפזרי רמזים, לדעתי תפתחי את זה בגלוי ותשאלי מה דעתו.


----------



## abcdefg34 (4/3/13)

אם כך, 
קודם כל המון תודה לכולם על התגובות.
חשוב לי לציין שכן, אנחנו לגמרי מדברים על דירה משותפת, על עתיד שלנו שהוא משותף ויחיד, אין לנו תחושה של ארעיות או זמניות. הוא אוהב אותי בטמת וקשור אלי ואני יודעת את זה. הוא מתייעץ איתי, משתף אותי, אנחנו עוברים הכל בחיים יד ביד. פשוט אני לא רוצה לחכות יותר, חיים כאן ועכשיו, לא בגלל לחץ אלא כי החיים עוברים ולא ברור מה ישתנה עוד שנתיים או שלוש מלבד הגיל שלנו.

השאלה בניסוח, איך מנסחים משפט כזה בלי פאניקה?


----------



## פרילי 86 (4/3/13)

אתה חושב על חתונה? 
או אולי:
אתה רואה אותנו מתחתנים מתישהוא?
לא יודעת, זה קצת מוזר לי לנסות לנסח משפט כזה, זה הרי דיאלוג.
אולי פשוט להתחיל מהרגשות שלך בעניין:
אני מרגישה שאחרי שנתיים יחד אני צריכה קצת יותר וודאיות בקשר שלנו... או פשוט: אני הייתי שמחה אם נתחתן בשנה הקרובה.

אצלי, ביום הולדת ה-26 שלי הודעתי לבחור שתוכנית החיים שלי היא להתחתן עד סוף השנה ה-26, אבל אני מוכנה להסתפק באירוסין (ונישואין ב-27). זו כמובן לא הייתה הפעם הראשונה שדיברנו על נישואין, אבל זה היה המשפט הכי נחרץ שאמרתי לו עד אז. חצי שנה אחר כך שוב עלה הנושא דווקא בהקשר מאוד לא רומנטי של חסכונות משותפים או נפרדים. עיצבן אותי לפתוח שני חסכונות, התעצבנתי, והבנתי שאני רוצה להתחתן- אמרתי לו.

אני שמחה שאת לוקחת את המושכות לידיים, בהצלחה


----------



## FayeV (4/3/13)

פשוט להגיד את מה שעל ליבך 
נשמע שמערכת היחסים שלכם בריאה, ואין לך מה "להתבייש" מזה שאת רוצה להחתחתן. פשוט תגידי לו שאת חושבת על זה זמן מה, והיית רוצה להעביר את מערכת היחסים שלכם לשלב הבא. 
לדעתי, זה מאוד לגיטימי שתגיד שאת רוצה להתחתן, כמו שזה יהיה לגיטימי אם הוא יגיד שהוא צריך עוד קצת זמן.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/3/13)

נראה לי שהדרך הכנה היא הכי טובה 
כלומר, לבוא בגישה פתוחה, רגועה ונעימה. את יכולה להגיד לו שטוב לך וכיף לך איתו ואת רוצה לדעת, בשביל הוודאות שלך, שאתם באותו ראש בנוגע לעתיד. 
את יכולה להסביר לו שמה שחשוב לך זה לא הטקס או האירוע - אלא הצהרת הכוונות (כך הבנתי מדבריך).

לדעתי, השיחה הזו נועדה בעיקר כדי לוודא איפה הדברים עומדים. 

וקצת עלינו - אנחנו היינו ביחד 6 שנים לפני החתונה, מגיל 21 שלי. אני הייתי מוכנה לחתונה לפני בן הזוג שלי וידעתי שהוא פשוט צריך זמן להבשיל. כן דיברתי איתו על זה - אבל השיחות שלנו בנושא היו יותר בעניין של תיאום ציפיות, מחשבות על העתיד וכו'. רציתי לדעת שאנחנו בכיוון - גם אם לא אקבל הצעה מידית... רציתי לדעת שזה צפוי בהמשך... 
עכשיו אנחנו נשואים כמעט שנה וחצי ואני מאד מאושרת - ואם יש משהו שלקחתי מהחוויה הזו זה שאין מה לעשות. לפעמים צד אחד מוכן והצד השני לא והצד שמוכן קודם צריך להיות קצת סבלני ולחכות. לטעמי, ההמתנה מאד חשובה ולי היה מאד חשוב שההצעה תגיע ממנו.


----------



## אילנילי (4/3/13)

אני מציעה 
לכתוב מכתב ובו תסבירי לעצמך ולו מה חשוב לך, מה מטריד אותך. 
כשתעלי את הדברים בכתב גם לך יתבהר הניסוח והחשיבות של העניין. זו לא החתונה כמו שכתבו לפניי, זה תחושת ההתקדמות.
אחרי שתכתבי תקראי את המכתב לחברה טובה ולעצמך בקול רם. תשמעי בעצמך אם זה נשמע מלחיץ וגם תשאלי את דעת חברתך.
ובמקרה הכי גרוע - אם הוא יילחץ שיילחץ. החיים מלחיצים. לא אומרת שבכוונה צריך להלחיץ אבל אנחנו כנשים כל הזמן מנסות לגונן עליהם כדי שלא יבהלו ולא ילחצו ויברחו. גם אני הייתי שם. וכשאמרו לי אז שיילחץ אלו החיים. היה לי קשה עם המשפט בהתחלה. אבל איפשהו כשאת לוקחת בחשבון שיכול להיות שהוא יילחץ - אז זה משחרר. כי את יודעת שהוא לא ילד קטן, והוא יתמודד עם זה כמו עם כל דבר אחר בחיים.
מה שחשוב זה שתסבירי לו מה חשיבות העניין בעינייך, למה זה חשוב לך, איך את מרגישה ומה חוסר ההתקדמות הזו גורמת לך להרגיש.
וזה תהליך, אי אפשר לצפות שמיום השיחה תוך חודש הוא יציע לך, קחי בחשבון שיכול להיות שיהיו עוד שיחות דומות במשך כמה וכמה חודשים וחשוב שאת תהיי שלמה עם ההחלטה להישאר איתו ולקחת את הזמן הזה יחד איתו. כן להעיר אותו וכן לתת "פוש" אבל לא לצפות שזה יקרה תוך זמן קצר. אולי כן. אבל אולי יקח קצת יותר זמן. עוד משהו זה שתעשי לעצמך "אולטימטום" - תקבעי לעצמך תקופה בשנה, תאריך, חודש שבו מבחינתך זה זמן שאם לא קרה כלום עד אז את יושבת עם עצמך וחושבת שנית מה לעשות.


----------



## Lia78 (4/3/13)

לדבר ולשתף 
לא בקטע של אולטימטום או בעצבים, אלא לשתף במה שאת מרגישה, אולי תגלי שגם הוא מרגיש ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לדעתי זוגיות מושתת על שיתוף והאפשרות לדבר על הכל, על הדברים הקטנים כמו הגדולים בטח ובטח הנושאים שמטרידים אותך.

בכלל2, אני לא מאלו שחיכו להצעה ולטבעת, בכלל לא. ההחלטה להתחתן היתה החלטה של שנינו (אנחנו 8 שנים יחד, היה ברור מלכתחילה שזה לתמיד) למעשה אני לא רואה דרך אחרת להחליט החלטה כל כך חשובה. 

בכל מקרה, אני לא רואה את זה כאובססיביות ואני לא חושבת שאת צריכה להכניס את עצמך למשבצת הזאת (אובססיבית, לחוצת חתונה, פאטתית ושאר מחמאות שחילקת לעצמך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). את רואה בחתונה כמשהו כשלב הבא ביחסים שלכם וזה בהחלט נושא שמגיע להקדיש לו זמן שיחה בינכם, בפתיחות בשיתוף וברוח טובה.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (4/3/13)

זה חשוב לך 
וחשוב מאוד שהוא ידע את זה.
אני אספר לך שאצלנו לי זה יותר חשוב מלו. והנושא עלה די בטבעיות אחרי שהלכנ להמון חתונות של חברים. 
אבל לקח לו זמן, הרבה זמן, להבין שגם הוא רוצה להתחתן ולמסדד ככה את הקשר.
אני חושבת שהפתרון היחיד הוא שיחה עמוקה. אצלנו זה קורה בדרך כלל בטיול או אחרי ארוחה טובה.


----------



## moshavnikit (4/3/13)

אמרת "תכניות משותפות לעתיד" 
אם זה לא רק תיכנונים מצידך וגם הוא מדבר על עתיד ביחד אז אני לא רואה סיבה לדבר על זה או ללחוץ


----------



## toxic babe (4/3/13)

את הגיונית 
זה נורמלי. הרי בסה"כ קשר זוגי בד"כ מוביל לחתונה או לפחות כשנכנסים לקשר מצפים שהוא יימשך לתקופה ארוכה. אז מה שאת מרגישה זה ממש נורמלי ותאמיני לי שהמון בנות מרגישות ככה.
אני גם מבינה את הלחץ שלך שאת כבר בת 27 ואת בטח מרגישה את הלחץ של הסביבה, של המשפחה ששואלים, של חברים שכבר מתחתנים או התחתנו.
אני חושבת שהדבר הכי חשוב זה לדבר עם בן הזוג, להגיד לו מה שאת מרגישה. אני מבינה את חוסר הנעימות הזאת כדי לא להלחיץ את הבחור, אבל אתם זוג ואתם אמורים לדבר על הכל או כמעט על הכל. גם אני הייתי בהתחלה בגישה שאני לא מלחיצה אותו, אבל מגיע שלב שאני מרגישה כבר מוכנה לזה, אז זה בסדר לדבר על חתונה וילדים והמשכיות. בכלל גם חשוב לדעת אם הוא בכלל בכיוון הזה או לא. אולי הוא בכלל לא מתחבר לכל עניין הנישואים וזה משהו שחייבים לברר או לדעת.
בניגוד אליכם אנחנו כבר כמעט 6 שנים יחד, חיים כבר כמעט 3 שנים ועדיין לא הייתה הצעה (אולי בטיפשותי כי אמרתי שאני לא רוצה חתונה עד שאני לא אסיים את הלימודים...) אבל ברור לנו לאן נושבת הרוח. לדעתי אי אפשר לפתור את התחושות האלו בלי לדבר. זה משהו שימשיך להעיק עלייך ואולי גם בסוף ייצא נגדך כי אולי תשדרי לו עצבנות בגלל שהוא לא מציע והוא בכלל לא מבין על מה מדובר. דרך אגב, אם לא אומרים לגבר במפורש הוא בחיים לא יבין מרמזים.


----------



## Apikachu L (5/3/13)

אתם מדברים בפתיחות על כל נושא? 
זה לא צריך להיות איזה נושא שהוא שד, שמפחדים לדבר עליו. בני זוג מדברים על הרבה דברים, וגם על העתיד. דברי איתו בפשטות. לא צריך לקבוע זמן או להלחץ. זה נושא שיחה ככל הנושאים.
אפשר גם להתחיל לדבר על חתונות באופן כללי...


----------



## fire witch (5/3/13)

בהחלט הגיונית 
אני הבהרתי לבחור אחרי חודשיים של היכרות שיש לו בדיוק שנה להחליט אם אנחנו בכיוון של חתונה או לא. באותה תקופה חצי גרנו יחד (ישנתי אצלו רוב השבוע משיקולים לוגיסטיים וכי השותף שלי עלה לי על העצבים בת"א)

היינו ברכב בדרך לחנות ספרים, הנושא עלה ואני אמרתי לו שמבחינתי שנה של היכרות בגילאים שלנו מספיקה כדי לדעת אם זה הכיוון(אני הייתי 29, הוא 31)

בהתחלה הוא הסתלבט עליי שאני לחוצת חתונה... אח"כ הבין שאני רצינית ושבסה"כ יש לו שנה להחליט ואם הוא לא בעניין אנחנו ניפרד כידידים כי אין לי כוונה להעביר את הזמן עם בן זוג שרואה את העתיד שלו אחרת ממה שאני רואה את שלי

משהו כמו שבוע אחרי השיחה הזו כבר החלטנו על תאריך לחתונה, אנחנו מתחתנים בעוד חודש ולדעתי היינו סוגרים תאריך מוקדם יותר אם לא היו אילוצים של אירועים משפחתיים אחרים ,לימודים,עבודה וכ"ו


----------



## TanTanIM (5/3/13)

לדעתי שיחה בוגרת לא הרגה אף אחד 
ברגע שהתחלתי לחשוב על חתונה, שיטפתי בזה את בן זוגי, בנסיון הכי פחות להלחיץ אלא דווקא בקטע של - אנחנו מרגישים נשואים, אנחנו יודעים שנחיה ביחד ונתחתן, והיה לי חשוב שהחברה תראה בנו זוג "פורמלי" לכל דבר כמו שאנחנו רואים את זה. בכל מקרה הוא לא נלחץ ולא שום דבר ואחרי כמה חודשים הגיעה ההצעה, ומסתבר שגם הוא חשב על חתונה אבל ברגע שהעלתי את הנושא זה מה שנתן לו את הביטחון להציע. ורק לציין שאנחנו גם זוג חסר כסף אבל תמיד אפשר להסתדר. בהצלחה!


----------



## behappy (6/3/13)

כמה שנקל שצברתי לי בנושא 
אנחנו חמש וחצי שנים ביחד. מתוכן חצי שנה נשואים. זו מערכת היחסים הרצינית הראשונה שלו [לצערי, וחבל לי- כי אין לו למה להשוות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] והוא ספוג טראומות של הורים שהיו פרודים וחזרו לחיות הלאה אבל בזוגיות מאוד לא מאושרת. לכן היו לו הרבה מחסומים בנושא. 
הקשר שלנו עבר תהפוכות לא קטנות, שני מעברים רציניים של מקום מגורים בערים שונות, 3 פעמים של הסבה מקצועית שלי, בנייה של עסק עצמאי שלו כולל לימודים והשתלמויות בנושא, מצב כלכלי לא יציב, מצב בעייתי של המשפחות שלנו.
היה קשה בכל זה לגבש דעה אחידה על חתונה. אני הייתי מאוד לחוצת חתונה בתקופה מסוימת, ואז שחררתי, ואז דווקא הוא נלחץ..
לא עשינו את הדברים בצורה הכי חכמה ושיוויונית ואופטימלית. היו תקופות שבהן רציתי מאוד את החותמת הזו של נישואין, והוא לא היה מסוגל לה. ואז הגיעו תקופות שבהן אני רציתי יותר לשחרר, והוא היה בכיוון ההתמסדות והמחויבות.
דבר אחד נשאר תמיד:
המחויבות המאוד גבוהה שלנו זה אל זה. וזה מתבטא בתמיכה ובהתמודדות משותפת עם דברים ובדיאלוג ובתקשורת פתוחה. וגם זה לא תמיד קל וגם פה ישנן מהמורות וקשיים. זו הדרך שלנו. שנינו אנשים של הטלת ספק, של בחינת הנתונים אל מול המציאות, של שינויים פנימיים וחיצוניים.
כרגע, אגב, הוא מאוד מאוד מושך לכיוון של ילדים ודווקא אני עוד לא שם.
מעטות הפעמים שבהן לשני בני הזוג יש את אותו הטיימינג ואותה המוכנות הנפשית לצעדים מכריעים בחיים.
אבל בזוגיות טובה, עם רגש חזק ומחויבות, יש אפשרות למצוא את שביל האמצע, למרות שלעתים רק החיפוש אחריו הוא מסע שלם.

אני מצטערת אם גלשתי וזלגתי קצת למקומות לא כל כך קשורים.
העצה שלי- תקחי רגע צעד אחורה, מהלחץ ומהתסכול. קחי אפילו כמה ימים איזו חופשונת בלעדיו. תבחני מה קורה אצלכם בקשר. האם זה קשר שהוא טוב ונכון לך. האם זה אדם שאת רואה את עצמך קושרת אליו את חייך, סומכת עליו, אוהבת אותו, מאמינה בו. 
ואם כן- אז גם המוכנות שלו תגיע.
וכמובן- את תמיד יכולה להיות זו שמציעה  אני לגמרי מבינה את הצורך בהצעה ממנו, שכמוה כאישור שגם הוא מוכן ורוצה, אבל אני חושבת שהגענו כבר לנקודה בהיסטוריה שבה לנשים יש יכולת ולגיטימציה מלאה להציע נישואין.

מה שלא יהיה- תנסי לא לתת ללחצים ול"עצבים", ובטח ובטח שלא לת לכל מני גורמים שמאוווווד אוהבים לזרז ולהלחיץ ולשאול "נו מתי אתם מתחתנים" או לאחל לך "בקרוב אצלך" בכל הזדמנות, לשגע אותך.


----------



## M2013 (7/3/13)

אני שאלתי את בעלי לפני 
גם אנחנו היינו ביחד כמעט שנתיים ובמקרה שלנו אני כבר התקרבתי ל-30 כשהעלתי את הנושא.
לא היה קל להעלות את הנושא ובמקרה שלי למרות שהעליתי אותו זה לא שינה לו ולא גרם לו להציע יותר מהר, אבל עדיין זה עזר לי להרגיש יותר טוב ולהבהיר לו את העמדה שלי לגבי מערכת היחסים שלנו.
בדיעבד הוא הציע לי בטיול שראיתי כמבחן (חודש שלם שבו אנחנו ביחד 24/7 רק שנינו) וכבר תכננתי להעלות לו אולטימטום כמה שבועות אחרי שנחזור אבל לא חשבתי שיש סיכוי שההצעה תהיה בחו"ל.
אחרי שהוא הציע שאלתי אותו אם היה משנה לו אם הייתי מעלה את הנושא שוב והוא אמר שהוא לא היה משנה תוכניות ולא היה מושפע מהלחץ שלי לכאן או לכאן.

אם מעלים את הנושא אבל חייבים לקחת בחשבון את הסיכון שזה לא יעבור טוב ולהחליט אם מוכנים לקחת את הסיכון הזה. אני מכירה זוג שהיו ביחד שבע שנים ונפרדו עכשיו כשהיא בת 32 אחרי שהיא העלתה את הנושא והוא אמר לה שהוא לא מעוניין להתחתן איתה.. אני גם מכירה מישהי שבעלה כבר קנה טבעת ואחרי שהיא לחצה עליו, החליט לדחות את ההצעה בכמה חודשים ולהפתיע אותה בהזדמנות אחרת. עדיין, אני לא הייתי משנה כלום ועדיין הייתי שואלת אותו.


----------



## SupermanZW (7/3/13)

פשוט לא לעשות כלום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בניגוד לרוב המוחץ כאן, אני חושב שאת לא צריכה לעשות כלום כי את מתעלמת מהעיקר ומתמקדת בטפל.

הזוגיות היא העיקר והרשמיות והאירוע הם טפלים. ע"פ מה שכתבת יש לכם זוגיות טובה וחיים משותפים שמתנהלים כטוב בעיניכם וטוב לכם יחד, אם כך מדוע את מוטרדת ממועדו של אירוע שנמשך ערב אחד, עולה המון כסף שרצוי להוציא על דברים הרבה יותר חשובים (כמו דירה למשל) ואינו מעיד דבר על הזוגיות שלכם?

הנישואין אינם ערובה לזוגיות טובה וזוגיות טובה אינה מובעת בנישואין ואם תאמרו שהעיקר אינו המסיבה אלא הקטע הדתי מה תוכלו לומר למי שאינם מאמינים בשום דת ואין לדת מקום בחייהם?

כתבת שאת מרגישה שהחיים שלך בהמתנה, קשה לי להבין מדוע מפני שע"פ מה שכתבת בתחילת הודעתך אתם מנהלים חיים משותפים וזוגיות ממש כמו אנשים נשואים ואין לך ספק באהבה ביניכם, אם כך למה את ממתינה? הרי כבר יש לך כל מה שרצית מבחינת הזוגיות, איזו התקדמות יכולה להיות בחיים שלך בנושא זה? הרי גם לאחר הנישואין אם יהיו דבר לא ישתנה בחייכם חוץ משינוי במילה אחת בתעודת הזהות, אז על זה יקום וייפול דבר?

כתבת שאת סטודנטית שנה שלישית והוא רק החל לעבוד במקצועו, משמעות הדבר היא שכדי להתחתן תצטרכו לקחת הלוואה אשר תכוסה חלקית בלבד אחרי החתונה והחתונה תשאיר אתכם בחובות לזמן מה, לא עדיף בלי זה?

אם תאמרי שנישואין מביעים מחויבות אני שואל איך בדיוק? הרי מי שנאמן לא יבגוד גם כאשר אינו נשוי ומי שבוגדני יבגוד באשתו.
אם תאמרי שנישואין הם בשביל שלא יציקו לילדים (העתידיים) על כך שהוריהם לא נשואים אני שואל את מי זה מעניין בכלל וממתי ילדים קטנים מתעניינים בזה או מתעסקים בזה?

התחושות יפתרו כאשר תחשבי מהשכל ולא מהרגש. השכל נועד כדי לחשוב ולהחליט, הרגש כדי להרגיש, לא רצוי לערבב.


----------

